
MS Admits Influencing EU Regulators in Google Anti-Trust: Says "So What?" - wglb
http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000685.html
======
awa
Link to the real article: [http://searchengineland.com/admitting-role-in-
google-anti-tr...](http://searchengineland.com/admitting-role-in-google-anti-
trust-complaints-microsoft-complains-of-google-lock-in-37009)

------
1010011010
So Microsoft is trying to compete, not on the merits of its product, but via
the legal system. So sad. But so typical.

Microsoft doesn't care about making a better product. It doesn't care about
its users. It simply wants to win, and control. At any cost.

Microsoft seems to believe that the only way it can win is for someone else to
lose. It's pitiful.

